# NFS: mount timed out or takes a _long_ time [solved]

## JayCee

I have a strange NFS problem!

All works fine and fast yesterday.

Today I want to mount a NFS share and I get a timeout. I try another server in my local network and it takes a _long_ time until the mount was ready. Same problem with a third server. I try other clients and they have the problem, too.

I haven't changed anything!

I checked the logs on the servers. On th server with the timeout I've got nothing in the logs and on the other I've got this:

```
May 12 21:12:42 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:12:57 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:13:16 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:13:36 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:13:56 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:14:16 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:14:33 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.107:799 for /install (/install)

```

The first of this messages came  approximately 1 minute after I've typed the mount command.

After the mount was ready there still came some of this messages.

In the client logs I got this:

```
May 12 20:12:51 nemesis nfs: server hyperion not responding, still trying

May 12 20:12:56 nemesis nfs: server hyperion
```

Unmount takes a long time, too and the log massages look similarly:

```
May 12 21:20:33 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:20:53 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:21:13 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:21:28 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:21:43 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:22:03 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

May 12 21:22:18 hyperion rpc.mountd: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.107:833 for /install (/install)

```

In the client logs is nothing.

I've checked everything: portmap is running, restart nfs, ping is okay, same nfs version, reboot the clients and servers, reemerge nfs-utils, try another switch, try a crosslink cable, ...

But nothing helps! 

Other services on the servers like bitlbee, irc, ssh and http work fine.

Now I don't know what to do  :Sad: 

Can anybody help me?

JayCee

*edit*

I forgot:

kernels:

server1: gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r13

server2: gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8

server3: vanilla-2.6.11.7

all with NFSv3 server support

client1: gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8

client2: gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8

client3: vanilla-2.6.11.7

all with NFSv3 and NFSv4 client support

----------

## pneum0nia

Do you have any of the experimental options for NFS built into your kernel?  Does the NFS communication go through a firewall?

----------

## JayCee

That's my kernel config:

```
     <M> NFS file system support

     [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support

     [*]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)

     [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)

     <M> NFS server support 

     [*]   Provide NFSv3 server support

     [ ]     Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)

     [*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support
```

NFSv4 client support is experimental but this isn't used because I have no NFSv4 server support build in.

The communicaten does not go through any Firewall.

----------

## pneum0nia

What I find interesting is that the communication was working fine before and not now.  Have any packages been updated on the client and/or server side related to NFS?

----------

## JayCee

No! That's the strange thing!

I've done a `emerge -u world' a few days ago but after that everything still works fine. No packages related to NFS have been updated.

Now from one day to the other it breaks down.  :Sad: 

----------

## pneum0nia

Run the following on the server and post the output:

```

rpcinfo -p

```

Also, am I correct in the assumption that portmap is running on the client as well as the server?

----------

## JayCee

```
   program vers proto   port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  32768  status

    100024    1   tcp  32768  status

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  32769  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  32769  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  32769  nlockmgr

    100005    1   udp   1018  mountd

    100005    1   tcp   1021  mountd

    100005    2   udp   1018  mountd

    100005    2   tcp   1021  mountd

    100005    3   udp   1018  mountd

    100005    3   tcp   1021  mountd

```

Portmap is running on the client too.

----------

## pneum0nia

I'm at a loss as of now.  Maybe something will come to me...

----------

## JayCee

Thats exactly what I've thougt a few houres ago  :Wink: 

*edit*

lol! Thats funny!  :Laughing: 

As fast as the problem comes it goes away again!

I just typed `mount share' and the share was mounted in seconds! 

I try it with the other clients and servers and everything works nice!  :Very Happy: 

That's realy crazy! But I'm not!  :Wink: 

Thank you for helping!

JayCee

----------

